# What's up with these bottles?



## crabjoe (Sep 12, 2019)

Being new to this, I have a lot of questions... and here's one.







You see where I have it circled? It's like the bottles are 2nd or 3rd quality with a warp in them. I purchased 3 cases, from 2 different companies and all the bottles are like that. Why is that? Can I get better bottles? Will a punted bottle be better quality?

These bottles are all JV... I want Varsity!


----------



## cmason1957 (Sep 12, 2019)

I see that sometimes on some bottles, it never bothered me. I think it is in the manufacturing. I only use bottles that I have recycled from local wineries where the labels are known to come off with minimal effort. Good enough for a commercial winery, good enough for me


----------



## Johnd (Sep 12, 2019)

Most bottle have some manufacturing imperfections in them, areas like you circled, pronounced seams on some. Frankly, once filled with wine, corked, labeled and capsuled, can't say that I've ever noticed the imperfections.


----------



## mainshipfred (Sep 12, 2019)

If you hold a dark bottle up to the light you will see the same thing.


----------



## beano (Sep 12, 2019)

It is what it is. Part of the manufacturing (mass produced) process. I see external lines etc. On most bottles. Mostly the 1.5 litre bottles. They are flawed like most of us. Not me , of course.


----------



## dralarms (Sep 12, 2019)

Those don’t bother me, the ones that get me are the ones with little white things actually in the bottle. Looked like piece of wet paper but it’s inside the glass. I toss them


----------



## crabjoe (Sep 12, 2019)

What I don't get is remembering ever seeing remotely similar on bottles of wine I buy. I feel I'm going to have to come up with a label to try and hide this..


----------



## cmason1957 (Sep 12, 2019)

crabjoe said:


> What I don't get is remembering ever seeing remotely similar on bottles of wine I buy. I feel I'm going to have to come up with a label to try and hide this..



Nobody will see it, once the bottle is full. This is non-problem, not worth even another half thought.


----------



## Vinobeau (Sep 13, 2019)

cmason1957 said:


> Nobody will see it, once the bottle is full. This is non-problem, not worth even another half thought.



And, when the bottle is empty no one will care.


----------



## Lwrightjs (Sep 13, 2019)

It happens when they 'pull' the molten glass apart.


----------



## CDrew (Sep 13, 2019)

I think many if not most bottles are like this. It isn't a problem. Fill them with wine and be happy.


----------



## jgmann67 (Sep 14, 2019)

I agree. Those bottles are terrible and you shouldn’t be burdened with looking at them any longer. Send them to me for proper disposal. 




(That’s funny).


----------



## Scooter68 (Sep 14, 2019)

Just bottled up some Red Raspberry and same thing. The ones I have like that came from recycled Berringer wine bottles. I've seen it a number of times and it is weird but so far no breaks, cracks or losses.


----------

